# Old Homelite question.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've noticed that a lot of you are well versed in chainsaws. My dad has an old Homelite 2000 Auto with 36" bar that he's having no luck finding parts for. He's had it forever and I think it should stay that way. Does anyone know of a good source for parts for one of these? Homelite has been no help. Any leads or info would be great. Oh, does anyone know if there are any other models with compatible parts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

My dad just replaced the magneto on an old late '70s- early '80s model. I'll try to see where he got it online.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

maybe try ebay for an old one and scrap it for parts.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Been looking there Cody, some stuff occasionally comes up, but seems the 2000 auto is getting a little rare. That's why I am hoping someone knows of intercompatability or a good small engine supply company. Ebay does have some neat chainsaw stuff though, that's for sure.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Try here :http://store.chainsawr.com/collections/homelite-1 . He has 62 pages of old Homelite parts.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I was a Homelite dealer for 25 years and thought it was a good company. When John Deere bought them they pulled all the dealerships and gave exclusive distribution to John Deere dealers and Home Depot. They then sold the company to a Japanese company and it was subsequently sold again. We remained an authorized service center till the last company took ownership. Getting parts even for a service center is a nightmare.
Best suggestion is use the net...check with old dealers...There are parts out there, it's just finding them.
The old saws were decent saws.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ask around over at House of Homelite. That's where my dad said he got started.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I too have an old Homelite. A 360. I have fixed it twice in the last 5 years but I figure if it needs fixed again, it's going to the pile. At some point it's just not worth the time. And even then, it's a really heavy saw compared to the saws of today. Yes, that may be an advantage. But not in my case.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

ACP said:


> I've noticed that a lot of you are well versed in chainsaws. My dad has an old Homelite 2000 Auto with 36" bar that he's having no luck finding parts for. He's had it forever and I think it should stay that way. Does anyone know of a good source for parts for one of these? Homelite has been no help. Any leads or info would be great. Oh, does anyone know if there are any other models with compatible parts? Thanks in advance!


try this place http://www.ereplacementparts.com/homelite-parts-c-18807.html?osCsid=vf5kkcgs5gjrp4dk26hlhbpur1


----------

